# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Советы по он-лайн свиданиям

## Irina

*Советы по он-лайн свиданиям*
Кто из нас хотя бы раз в жизни не пробовал общение в интернете. Кто-то ради шутки, кто-то всерьез надеялся или до сих пор надеется найти свою любовь, друга или кого-нибудь в этом духе. А, может, это даже у кого-нибудь получилось!

Для многих людей - отличный вариант для того, чтобы перебороть стеснительность, стать более раскрепощенным, да вообще, кем хочешь стать. Есть книга, в которой девушка размешает в интернете свою фотографию, подкорректированную в графическом редакторе примерно на 30 килограммов. И, чтобы не разочаровать своего собеседника, она прикладывает все усилия, чтобы привести в себя в порядок (хотя там тоже не все так просто было, он оказался любителем эротических фотографий с женщинами крупной комплекции). Поэтому, общаясь в интернете надо знать как себя вести, чего стоит избегать, и что делать, если вас пригласили на свидание.

*Учимся общаться*
Зайдя на любой сайт знакомств, в программы по переписке, типа ICQ, или в чаты, вы увидите, что там общается большое количество людей, абсолютно разных. И важно привлечь к себе внимание. Смайлы и прикольные выражения помогут вам в этом!

Поэтому, если вы нашли человека, который вам интересен, не стесняйтесь первой (-ым) отправить ему послание с предложением пообщаться. Можно, конечно, в интернете покопаться, но лучше импровизировать. Например: «Молодой человек, подскажите, как переводится :"I want you" - МЧ: «Я тебя хочу», - Вы: «Что, прям здесь?» Заготовки звучат, правда, фальшиво, поэтому лучше приведите себя в благодушное настроение и искрите!

*Не нужно ничего лишнего.* ФИО и паспортные данные узнаете потом. Все, что нужно есть или в инфо, или узнаете потом, если захотите. Можете сразу уточнить, не маньяк ли он и не забудьте вставить флиртующий смайлик. Работает на ура!

Старайтесь держаться подальше от людей, которые сразу требуют фото. Внешность конечно важна, и вполне нормально, если в перспективе вы обменяетесь ими. Но сразу? Это очень странно. Фотографии просить можно и через какое-то время нужно. Во-первых, если вы захотите встретиться, то как-то опознать друг друга надо? Ведь по закону подлости в условленном месте может стоять 3 человека с цветочком, или с газеткой. Во-вторых, не видя лица собеседника, мы невольно представляем его красавчиком, а порой воображаемый принц оказывается лошадью или жабой. А так, вы сможете решить идти на свидание или нет. Редко свидания вслепую оправдывают ожидания. А вы же не хотите разочарований. В-третьих, обычно внешний вид может много рассказать о человеке. В-четвертых, вдруг этот гад придет, вы ему не понравитесь, и он смоется даже не сказав привет. Так, вы хотя бы не потратите время на ожидание.

*Не забывайте об этикете.* Смайлы это хорошо, но иногда можно было бы описать эмоции словами. Если вы отправляете или вам присылают картинки, это может означать, что или человек занят или вы ему не настолько интересны, и у него еще много других вариантов.

*Научитесь вежливо говорить «нет».* Не всегда стоит переносить интернет-знакомства в жизнь (один из поводов - конь, а не принц). Это может принести разочарование. Если собеседник вам не понравился, не стоит уговаривать себя, что он человек хороший. Это все равно ни к чему не приведет (опять же из личного опыта). Так что, если вы не уверенны, что хотите встречаться с вашим собеседником, лучше вежливо отклонить предложение.

*А теперь поговорим об обмане.* Знакомясь с кем-нибудь новым, довольно часто мы приукрашиваем себя. Но иногда, дело заходит слишком далеко, и люди начинают просто обманывать. Если вы так и будете общаться в виртуальном пространстве, то, возможно, и ничего страшного, а если все станет серьезно, и вы захотите встретиться!? В любом случае полуправда гораздо лучше, чем полный обман. Так, что распишет свои самые лучшие качества, а тараканов приберегите на потом.

*Советы по свиданиям он-лайн*
1. Любое общение должно приносить удовольствие. Не стоит превращать поиск знакомых и друзей в охоту на мужчин. Получайте удовольствие от самого процесса. Общение он-лайн - просто еще одна возможность найти интересного человека, и способ привнести что-нибудь новое в вашу повседневную жизнь. Флирт помогает нам раскрыться. О, как это поднимает настроение!

2. Старайтесь отвечать на все предложения для общения. Никогда не знаешь, что вам подойдет. Кроме того, всегда можно отказаться.

3. Не торопите события. Не стремитесь узнать все и сразу. Будьте немного таинственной, и дайте возможность оставаться таким вашему собеседнику. Кроме того, чем дольше ваше онлайновое общение, тем больше и лучше вы узнаете того, с кем общаетесь. Ведь всегда есть место не только радости, но и разочарованию.

4. Будьте реалистками. Вы всегда можете натолкнуться на Казанову, Зануду, Скрягу и других малоприятных людей. Не стройте иллюзий изначально. Чтобы потом не было больно падать. Более того, иногда даже мужчины скрывают свой возраст и вместо красавца 25 лет, по факту может быть лысеющий пузатенький сорокалетний мужичок. И всегда берите с собой деньги, ну на всякий случай, чтоб потом не мыть в заведении посуду.

5. И не спишете переносить ваше общение в реальную жизнь. Есть что-то загадочное в он-лайн свиданиях. Вы всегда можете немного помечтать. И представить красивого, умного, заботливого, интересного, веселого, доброго и т.п. А реальность подождет... Ведь как порой хочется сказки!

6. Если вы уверены, что готовы встретиться, тогда вперед. Не бойтесь сделать первый шаг. Знали бы вы, как иногда мужчины ждут нашего первого шага. Поэтому прочь предрассудки. Но будьте готовы, что вы, возможно, будете разочарованы. Общительный в сети, он может стать нерешительным в жизни. Или красавец превратится в лягушку. И не надо комплектовать. Демонстрируйте свои лучшие качества, шутите, пусть партнер знает, с кем имеет дело.

*Чего стоит избегать на первом свидании?*
Итак, начнем с того, что используйте трюк с телефоном и голодной кошкой в том случае, если вам совсем неприятен партнер. А так, сосредоточьтесь на свидании. Даже, если вам смертельно скучно, делайте хотя бы вид, что вам интересно, иначе вы просто уснете.

Далее, не стоит быть тем, кем вы не являетесь. Разве, что вам нужен ни к чему не обязывающий секс. Тогда вы можете сказать, что вы стюардесса, оператора сервиса «секс по телефону»; начальник, учитель. Если же вы хотите, чтобы отношения развивались, не стоит обманывать. Есть, тараканы? А у кого их нет! Просто будьте загадочны и не рассказывайте о них сразу. Выдавайте ценную информацию порциями.

Имейте свое мнение, не стесняйтесь его высказывать, но и не спорьте с пеной у рта. Знайте меру. Не стоит думать, что раз вы уже общались долгое время он-лайн, то вы стали лучшими друзьями. Держите определенную дистанцию. Ведь кто знает, в чем обманул вас ваш собеседник? И какой у него характер! Найдите золотую середину и придерживайтесь ее.
На первом свидании не стоит много пить. Так вы можете отпугнуть вашего партнера (если, конечно это не ваша цель). Более того, вы можете рассказать слишком много или стать доступной, или вы полезете танцевать на барную стойку. Иногда последствия чрезмерного употребления могут быть даже плачевными.

Не стоит, и сыпать историями из жизни и соревноваться, кто кого переговорит. Не стоит рассказывать о неудачах в личной жизни, да и не в личной тоже. Держитесь нейтральных тем. Первое свидание - не сеанс психотерапии, а возможность приятно провести время. Психотерапия начнется позже. Не портьте вечер.

И не вешайтесь на парня. Даже, если секса не было уже 4 месяца. Вы же леди. Держите себя в руках. Не кажитесь слишком доступной. Иначе, нормального мужчину это насторожит.

Главное на забывайте, что вам это прежде всего должно доставлять удовольствие. Поэтому общайтесь, флиртуйте и радуйтесь жизни. Находите новых знакомых, а может быть и любовь.

Автор: Вера Карабутова

----------


## Sadist

гме какбэ верно подмечено +100

----------


## ПаранойА

Согласна со многим. 
Но лучше общение реальное!

----------


## Irina

> Но лучше общение реальное!


Согласна на 100% Люблю интересным мне людям в глаза смотреть)) Интернет, при всех своих возможностях, не может заменить тёплого разговора глаза в глаза

----------


## Malaya

> Даже, если вам смертельно скучно, делайте хотя бы вид, что вам интересно, иначе вы просто уснете.


:lol: убило...

----------

